

Despite big efforts, the US is still a major consumer of illegal elephant ivory - adamnemecek
http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-22/despite-big-efforts-us-still-major-consumer-illegal-elephant-ivory

======
po
I always wish researchers would figure out how to make an indistinguishable
synthetic ivory and have the government subsidize to the point where we could
flood the market with it. If ivory were as easy to come by as plastic, nobody
would bother going after elephants for it.

~~~
b6
There are some companies working on synthetic rhino horn, like Rhinoceros Horn
LLC and Pembient. But I think there are concerns that it will just increase
demand for the real thing.

I'm not sure how to handle it. Maybe marketing campaigns to make consumption
of ivory and rhino horn extremely uncool.

